# Another flowrate problem (Classic)



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I've got a problem with my 1999 Gaggia Classic (OPV adjusted).

The flowrate from the grouphead is almost non-existent when under pressure (seems OK with no portafilter on). Even with next to no tamp of the coffee I'm still not getting any flow through (only a couple of drips after about a fortnight...)

It does seem to steam milk OK.

Today I removed and cleaned the solenoid valve (no obvious blockage) and de-scaled but the problem still exists. HELP!

Willie ~0^0~


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Opv?


----------



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

Opv?

Brasilia RR45, Pre-Philips 2003 Gaggia Classic (Silvia steam wand, 
*OPV mod*
)... the journey continues..


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Only thing I can think of.. I guess it will be the same if you try to back flush it? Is water coming out of the OPV tube back into the tank when brewing? Just thought it was too slack maybe?

I had to adjust mine the other day again when trying out a pre-infusion theory except mine decided to jam up when I turned it back slightly and shot the pressure off the scale (was slightly over 10.5 bar on the pressure gauge so had to turn it back a bit). Ended up removing the OPV and re-cleaning it. Took 13 and a bit turns to put back together.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

likely pump issue


----------



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

How much for a new pump Mark?


----------

